# Anybody here play banjo?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondering what your experience was like coming from an electric background? I'd luv to try one but not sure I can handle the finger picking. Are 4 strings or 5 strings more popular?


----------



## geekthegreek (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't play, but have jammed quite a bit with bluegrassers, including banjo players. I'm pretty sure 5-string is more popular. 

This is where you want to ask questions:
http://www.banjohangout.org


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, and I have all my teeth.
.
I flatpick short scale 4 string Irish tenor banjo tuned GDAE an octave lower than mandolin, and fingerpick 5 string banjo tuned gDGBD. 
Love them both. I'm not a bluegrass style 5 string player though, I kinda do a weird mix of oldtime and classical fingerstyle.

Get a teacher to at least get you started.

I didn't come from an electric background, as I've been fingerpicking acoustic just as long (36 years or so). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I used to play the 5 string a bit. Had one for a few years but gave it up over 20 years ago. There is a member on here called BanjoBoog that used to post some amazing videos of him rockin out with his 5 string. He would add effects and play it more like an electric guitar. I haven't seen him around in a while but I think he had a web page.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

A friend gifted me with a 4-string tenor banjo which I have yet to play. I bought new strings, and I have instruction books, but I just have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a gibson tenor banjo... didnt find the transition hard, and its pretty easy to fall in love with very quickly


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have tinkered with Clawhammer which is kind of cool. I haven't owned a banjo though. 

A friend has a 6 sting banjo that is really cool. Strung like a guitar. He likes to fool people and say .. "ya I learned the banjo"


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Took the five string to a gig last night, first time in many years. Used it for one song. Kinda fun, no pickup, just a Sennheiser condenser mic. Should do it more often.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

There are two main "styles" of 5-string Banjo. Clawhammer (or frailing) or Scruggs (bluegrass) style. They have a completely different character. 

Scruggs style really has no life outside of an ensemble whereas clawhammer can be used solo for as an accompaniment to a voice. 

4-string Banjo (plectrum or tenor) can be played either strummed (Ragtime, Dixieland, early jazz) or flat-picked like the irish and celtic players.

My personal favorite is the clawhammer style. The Banjos are cheaper as well as they don't have a 20 lb tone ring built into them. You also don't develop "Bluegrass Shoulder" from standing with a 20 lb load on the shoulder for hours on end. 

Bluegrass banjos don't start to sound 'right' till you get into the $1500 range (yeah, I know I'm going to hear about this!!) A good frailer can be had for about $600.00.

It is critical that they intonate properly. I believe that banjos and bag-pipes get their bad rep from people hearing them played out of tune. Both of these instruments suffer terribly if they are out of tune. Most other instruments are a little more forgiving.

Anyway, that's what I know/opine about banjos.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For a better than average entry level to pro grade banjo, try GoldTone www.goldtone.com I have the IT250 and BG250. Good bang for the buck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Soldiers joy off the Nitty Gritty Will the Circle be unbroken still leaves me breathless. 

Hmm can you shred on a banjo? 

Both styles by the best at it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaoj...8C215624&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=66


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bela Fleck, my hero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPBmyFsfyPc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmoA8FwqF9I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXHOyqHzupk

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Bela Fleck, my hero.
> 
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Wore that one out too. Those brothers are awesome bass and percussion .


----------

